# PCGH-Leistungsindex: Warum High-End als Maßstab? Der Leserbrief der Woche



## PCGH-Redaktion (16. Juli 2017)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *PCGH-Leistungsindex: Warum High-End als Maßstab? Der Leserbrief der Woche*

						Tag für Tag erhält PC Games Hardware Anfragen, Vorschläge und Kritik von Lesern. In der Rubrik "Leserbrief der Woche" stellen wir Ihnen wöchentlich einen ausgewählten Leserbrief und bei Bedarf die Antwort eines Fachredakteurs vor. Beachten Sie, dass der Leserbrief der Woche nicht zwangsläufig in der Woche an die Redaktion geschickt wurde, in der er Ihnen an dieser Stelle präsentiert wird.

						Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *PCGH-Leistungsindex: Warum High-End als Maßstab? Der Leserbrief der Woche*


----------



## KDWZIE (16. Juli 2017)

*AW: PCGH-Leistungsindex: Warum High-End als Maßstab? Der Leserbrief der Woche*

Ich finde den Ansatz von dem Leserbrief nicht so schlecht.
Wieso:
Ihr bezieht euch ja auch Gaming Hardware im Magazin also würde ich so eine zusätzliche Tabelle auch nicht so schlecht finden. Das ein CPU/GPU Index erstellt wird auf der PCGH-Webseite (für ABONNENTEN).
Wo man als Leser seine wünsche zum Beispiel Auflösung, minimal FPS, Preis einstellen kann um so die richtige System Zusammenstellung zu finden mit der besten 100% Leistung.
Für Neueinsteiger vielleicht sehr hilfreich und somit auch eine fehl Information von einigen Verkäufern gegen zusetzen.


----------



## Th3D3str0y3r (16. Juli 2017)

*AW: PCGH-Leistungsindex: Warum High-End als Maßstab? Der Leserbrief der Woche*



> einige fordern 1080p, andere gar 1440p für mehr "Praxisnähe"


Den Sinn davon verstehe ich noch immer nicht... PCGH hat ja mittlerweile auch solche Benchmarks, aber da sieht man ja genau das, was ich und andere hier schon seit Ewigkeiten kritisieren - im GPU Limit ist sowieso alles gleichschnell.



> A) 400-Euro-Grafikkarte und 400-Euro-CPU machen 100 %


Ziemlich blöde Idee, es gibt genug die keine 400€ CPU haben. Grafikkarte schon eher, aber das dürfte auch nicht die Mehrheit sein.



> B) Die Kombination aus CPU und GPU, die 60 Fps bei 2.560 × 1.440 schafft, bekommt 100 %


Bisschen schwammig, da man in manchen Spielen selbst mit übertakteter Hardware keine 60fps erreicht. Außerdem könnte man das so drehen, dass man fast immer in einem der Limits ist...


----------



## Norisk699 (16. Juli 2017)

*AW: PCGH-Leistungsindex: Warum High-End als Maßstab? Der Leserbrief der Woche*

Auch ich bin bei diesem Thema hin- und hergerissen.

Einerseits ärgert es einen, wenn die eigene Grafikkarte prozentual -obwohl Highend- immer weiter "gefühlt" abrutscht und nur noch beispielsweise bei 60-70 Prozent liegt. 
Andererseits darf richtigerweise nicht ein willkürlicher 100%-Strich gesetzt werden.
Das kann man ganz individuell selbst machen, in den diversen online (auch bei PCGH) verfügbaren Leistungsindex-Tabellen (hier kann man mit mouse-over seine individuelle 100% Position setzen).

Also bin ich -auch wenn es mich nervt dass eine weltfremde Supergrafikkarte für 1.500 Euro der 100% Maßstab ist- bei der Meinung der Redaktion.


----------



## wuselsurfer (16. Juli 2017)

*AW: PCGH-Leistungsindex: Warum High-End als Maßstab? Der Leserbrief der Woche*

Genau so müßte es sein.

Alle anderen Vergleiche von Erzeugnissen alle Art gehen von einem Durchschnitt aus, der dem Maßstab bildet.
Davon abgeleitet sind High-End und Low-End.

Und wenn man nicht 250% Leistung als die 2,5fache des Durchschitts erkennen kann,  dann kann man ja per Mausklick oder MouseOver den persönlichen Favoriten zum Maßstab machen (im Internet).

Da das die PCGH aber schon jahrelang anders handhabt, wird es wohl nicht verändert werden.

Edit:
Der Dreisatz ist eben nicht jedem geläufig ... .


----------



## tsd560ti (16. Juli 2017)

*AW: PCGH-Leistungsindex: Warum High-End als Maßstab? Der Leserbrief der Woche*

Ich finde den alten Maßstab auch schön, hat mich früher immer motiviert eine Grafikkarte zu holen die über 50% liegt, als meine 560ti abgerutscht ist.


----------



## Tolotos66 (16. Juli 2017)

*AW: PCGH-Leistungsindex: Warum High-End als Maßstab? Der Leserbrief der Woche*

Solange ICH alles so spielen kann, wie es MEINEN Anforderungen entspricht, ist MEIN Rechner die 100% 
Ich kann den Wunsch durchaus verstehen, allerdings ist die Logik von Carsten Spille zwingend.
Gruß T.


----------



## Stueppi (16. Juli 2017)

*AW: PCGH-Leistungsindex: Warum High-End als Maßstab? Der Leserbrief der Woche*

Ich wusste gar nicht das der Leistungsindex als kaufberatung gemeint ist.
Hat sich den mal jemand genau angeschaut? Neben der overall Leistung in prozent wird der auch in Spiele- und Anwendungsleistung aufgebröselt.
Wieso muss man seine Kaufentscheidung von der Prozentzahl vom Index abhängig machen? Muss da etwa jemand das beste vom besten haben und ärgert sich weil er es nicht bezahlen kann?


----------



## alalcoolj (16. Juli 2017)

*AW: PCGH-Leistungsindex: Warum High-End als Maßstab? Der Leserbrief der Woche*

Wenn PCGH dem Vorschlag folgen würde, würde kaum jemand mehr den Drang verspüren aufzurüsten und die Redaktion wäre bald arbeitslos.


----------



## dynastes (16. Juli 2017)

*AW: PCGH-Leistungsindex: Warum High-End als Maßstab? Der Leserbrief der Woche*

Die Argumentation der Redaktion ist absolut überzeugend, wie ich finde. Darüber hinaus sollte man als mündiger Leser ja wohl in der Lage sein, sich nicht von Prozentwerten in einer Tabelle verunsichern zu lassen


----------



## CD LABS: Radon Project (16. Juli 2017)

*AW: PCGH-Leistungsindex: Warum High-End als Maßstab? Der Leserbrief der Woche*



Th3D3str0y3r schrieb:


> Den Sinn davon verstehe ich noch immer nicht... PCGH hat ja mittlerweile auch solche Benchmarks, aber da sieht man ja genau das, was ich und andere hier schon seit Ewighkeiten kritisieren - im GPU Limit ist sowieso alles gleichschnell.(...)


Was du richtig siehst, es geht um CPU- und GPU-Limit. Aber da ist noch einiges mehr dran...
...es gibt ganz unterschiedliche Ansätze, worum es bei gamingorientierten CPU-Benches gehen kann:


Um eine Zukunftsprognose von Performance in aktuellen Spielen: Wie wird diese CPU in ein paar Jahren in Kombi mit einer absoluten Top-Graka in aktuellen Spielen abschneiden?
Um eine Zukunftsprognose von Performance in künftigen Spielen: Wie wird diese CPU in ein paar Jahren in Kombi mit einer absoluten Top-Graka in künftigen Spielen abschneiden?
Um eine Bestimmung von Performance in aktuellen oder älteren Spielen: Wie kann ein System mit der CPU am Ende des Tages ältere und heutige Spiele abspielen, was ist damit möglich?

Für 1. sind LowResBenches oberflächlich betrachtet eine tolle Wahl. Man schaut jetzt, was die CPU kann, wenn man jegliches GPU-Limit wegnimmt und sagt halt, dass die Kombi der CPU mit einer künftigen Graka für das gleiche Bild in HighRes sorgen wird. 
Für 2. wird das schon sehr schwierig. Kernskalierung, Befehlssatzoptimierungen, Ambitionen der Titel, Ram-Auslastung und so weiter sind Themen, die da mit reinspielen und schwer durch aktuelle Titel prognostizierbar sind. Synthetische Tests abseits des Gamings sehen hier noch am vielversprechensten aus.
Für 3. sind LowResBenches eine völlige Fehlwahl, das interessiert dann niemanden. Hier geht es hingegen um die Frage, wie unterschiedliche CPUs mit GPU-Limits harmonieren, wie stark sie dabei auch Stromsparmaßnahmen fahren können (ein Aspekt, der sträflich von der Reviewbranche vernachlässigt wird!) und so weiter.

Manche wünschen sich halt 1., manche 2. und manche 3.; Magazine sollten das in meinen Augen alles bedienen, aber auch auf die Gefahren hinweisen.


----------



## Th3D3str0y3r (16. Juli 2017)

*AW: PCGH-Leistungsindex: Warum High-End als Maßstab? Der Leserbrief der Woche*



CD LABS: Radon Project schrieb:


> ...


Tut mir leid, ich sehe den Sinn immer noch nicht.
Wie soll man die Performance einer CPU in aktuellen Spielen beurteilen wenn man im GPU Limit ist? 
Die Performance in der Zukunft lässt sich schwer beurteilen, da kann man sich höchstens Frametimes und Kernskalierungsgraphen neuer Spiele angucken, und eben abschätzen ob vier Schnelle oder mehr langsame Kerne besser sind. Ein Trend lässt sich ja mittlerweile doch ganz gut erkennen...
Für die Performance in alten Spielen, naja, dafür gibt's ja den berühmt-berüchtigten Star Craft 2 Benchmark bei PCGH. Da erkennt man eben wie gut die CPU in Spielen klarkommt, die nur wenige Threads nutzen, also eher von IPC und Takt profitieren - so wie die meisten alten Spiele.


----------



## IngenieursLP (16. Juli 2017)

*AW: PCGH-Leistungsindex: Warum High-End als Maßstab? Der Leserbrief der Woche*



alalcoolj schrieb:


> Wenn PCGH dem Vorschlag folgen würde, würde kaum jemand mehr den Drang verspüren aufzurüsten und die Redaktion wäre bald arbeitslos.



Richtig, nur niemand will es zugeben


----------



## CD LABS: Radon Project (16. Juli 2017)

*AW: PCGH-Leistungsindex: Warum High-End als Maßstab? Der Leserbrief der Woche*



Th3D3str0y3r schrieb:


> Tut mir leid, ich sehe den Sinn immer noch nicht.
> Wie soll man die Performance einer CPU in aktuellen Spielen beurteilen wenn man im GPU Limit ist?
> Die Performance in der Zukunft lässt sich schwer beurteilen, da kann man sich höchstens Frametimes und Kernskalierungsgraphen neuer Spiele angucken, und eben abschätzen ob vier Schnelle oder mehr langsame Kerne besser sind. Ein Trend lässt sich ja mittlerweile doch ganz gut erkennen...
> Für die Performance in alten Spielen, naja, dafür gibt's ja den berühmt-berüchtigten Star Craft 2 Benchmark bei PCGH. Da erkennt man eben wie gut die CPU in Spielen klarkommt, die nur wenige Threads nutzen, also eher von IPC und Takt profitieren - so wie die meisten alten Spiele.


Naja, indem man pro Spiel eben genau feststellt, was für ein Limit denn vorliegt. Und vor allen Dingen einen Frameverlauf aufstellt.

Die Frametimes differieren nämlich trotzdem gerne mal zwischen einzelnen Prozessoren, einfach, weil sie unterschiedlich gut mit den Grakas harmonieren. Liegt wahrscheinlich an der Treiberarbeit, Hintergrundlast und eben doch ganz kurz CPU-limitierten Frames im eigentlich GPU-limitierten Ablauf. Und die Leistungsaufnahme in derartigen Szenarien kann man so oder so testen. Genau das wird aber, wie schon kritisiert, eben unterlassen---korrigiert mich, falls es doch ein Magazin machen sollte.

Ah, ich glaube, es war Computerbase, die da z.B. zu der Thematik sehr interessante Benches hatten...


----------



## Gamer090 (16. Juli 2017)

*AW: PCGH-Leistungsindex: Warum High-End als Maßstab? Der Leserbrief der Woche*

Für mich passt es wie es jetzt ist, die Prozentwerte sind nur Durchschnittswerte aus vielen Benchmarks, mich interessieren eher die fps-Zahlen die ich mit bestimmter Hardware erreichen kann. Bei der Auswahl von Hardware schaue ich deswegen welche Hardware meine Spiele vernünftig laufen lässt, dann kommt das Budget.


----------



## BxBender (16. Juli 2017)

*AW: PCGH-Leistungsindex: Warum High-End als Maßstab? Der Leserbrief der Woche*

Also ich bin dafür, dass ab sofort mein Intel 3770K@4,4Ghz und meine Radeon 290@1080/1400Mhz als Referenz genommen werden! Wuahahah!
Ich muss immer viel zu viel mit Zahlen spielen, um Direktvergleiche herzustellen.

Ihr merkt schon, einige Leser haben doch sehr merkwürdige Gedankengänge.
Der Mario B. geht aber noch, schaut euch mal bei der PC Games an, was der arme Rainer monatlich zu verarbeiten hat!
Das aktuelle Bild von ihm zeigt ihn ziemlich nachteilhaft.
In Wirklichkeit hat er fülliges Haar und ist 28 Jahre alt, und geraucht und Kaffee getrunken hat er vorher auch nie!


----------



## Bevier (16. Juli 2017)

*AW: PCGH-Leistungsindex: Warum High-End als Maßstab? Der Leserbrief der Woche*

Ganz ehrlich, warum sollte ein anderes Gerät, als das aktuell leistungsstärkste die 100% Marke darstellen? Das würde auch keinen Sinn machen, zumal meine persönlichen 100% sicher nicht denen anderer Spieler entspricht. Sehen wir uns Mal die Bandbreite hier im Forum an: da geht's von der 120 € Einstiegsgrafikkarte bis zum Titan XP SLI...


----------



## PCGH_Carsten (16. Juli 2017)

*AW: PCGH-Leistungsindex: Warum High-End als Maßstab? Der Leserbrief der Woche*



wuselsurfer schrieb:


> Genau so müßte es sein.
> 
> Alle anderen Vergleiche von Erzeugnissen alle Art gehen von einem Durchschnitt aus, der dem Maßstab bildet.
> Davon abgeleitet sind High-End und Low-End.
> ...


Den Ansatz halte ich theoretisch für durchaus nicht schlecht. Es spricht allerdings die Praxis dagegen. Wir können aus Zeitgründen niemals _alle_ Produkte einer Kategorie testen, um diesen geforderten Durchschnitt als Grundlage für 100 Prozent zu bilden. Das fängt bei der nötigen Zeit an, geht bei der Verfügbarkeit der Produkte weiter und hört beim Definitionsproblem „alle Produkte“ vermutlich noch nichtmal auf. Am Ende liefe es wieder auf einen „Durchschnitt der bereits getesteten Produkte“ hinaus. 

Man stelle sich einmal vor, wir hätten nach einer Index-Erneuerung irgendwann einmal nur mehr erst 10 oder 20 neue CPUs getestet. Aus deren Auswahl - wie auch immer sie zustande kommt - dreht man uns dann wieder einen Strick, wir hätten so und so selektiert, um Produkt X oder Y besonders gut/schlecht dastehen zu lassen, weil: Gekauft sind wir ja sowieso. Und selbst mit den besten Absichten gäbe dieser Schnitt ja immer noch nur einen Ausschnitt wieder. Vor diesem Problem stehe ich übrigens jedes Mal, wenn ich in Preis-Leistungsmatrizen eine Trendlinie einfüge. Darum gibt es dort auch mehrere und selbst die sind nur sehr sehr grob.


----------



## Th3D3str0y3r (16. Juli 2017)

*AW: PCGH-Leistungsindex: Warum High-End als Maßstab? Der Leserbrief der Woche*



PCGH_Carsten schrieb:


> Gekauft sind wir ja sowieso.


Ich wusste es doch, endlich gebt ihr es zu!


----------



## shootme55 (16. Juli 2017)

*AW: PCGH-Leistungsindex: Warum High-End als Maßstab? Der Leserbrief der Woche*

Grundsätzlich ist der Gedanke nicht verkehrt, aber jeder mit einem Hauptschulabschluss sollte die Prozente zuhaus selber umrechnen können wenn er was anderes als Referenz haben will, von daher is es auch nicht schlecht. Aber ich kenne die Funktion von diversen Hardwareseiten, dass im Balkendiagramm ein bestimmter Wert als Referenz, auf den man mit der Maus zeigt, angenommen wird und der Rest automatisch umgerechnet wird.


----------



## hanfi104 (16. Juli 2017)

*AW: PCGH-Leistungsindex: Warum High-End als Maßstab? Der Leserbrief der Woche*

Diese Umrechnung gibt es auch bei PCGH. Nur Papier hat halt nicht so tolle Funktionen. Ist halt veraltete Technologie


----------



## SmarterTyp (16. Juli 2017)

*AW: PCGH-Leistungsindex: Warum High-End als Maßstab? Der Leserbrief der Woche*

Ich bin dafür generell die 100 durch eine 1000 zu ersetzen und dann vielleicht noch ein X-Ultra dahinter, dann fühen sich sicher alle krass0r


----------



## Placebo (16. Juli 2017)

*AW: PCGH-Leistungsindex: Warum High-End als Maßstab? Der Leserbrief der Woche*

Der Leserbrief liest sich wie "Ich würde gerne meine CPU in der Nähe der 100%-Marke sehen"


----------



## Killermarkus81 (16. Juli 2017)

*AW: PCGH-Leistungsindex: Warum High-End als Maßstab? Der Leserbrief der Woche*



Placebo schrieb:


> Der Leserbrief liest sich wie "Ich würde gerne meine CPU in der Nähe der 100%-Marke sehen"



Genau das dachte ich auch - absolut dämlicher Vorschlag der ausufernde Diskussionen zur Folge hätte.
Wo genau liegt jetzt die goldene Mitte oder was zeichnet ein Referenz Prozessor aus?


----------



## sohc (16. Juli 2017)

*AW: PCGH-Leistungsindex: Warum High-End als Maßstab? Der Leserbrief der Woche*

Grundsätzliche Frage zu diesem Thema. Wann haben die Redakteure von PC " GAMES " Hardware zum letzten mal auf Ihr Titelblatt geschaut ?
Ich bin 55 Jahre alt und Gamer. Mich interessiert keine Anwendungsleistung. Es wäre schön , wenn Hardware wieder aus Gamersicht (wie früher)untersucht würde,
und dies im Leistungsindex auch so ersichtlich wäre. Egal wie teuer .


----------



## mad-onion (16. Juli 2017)

*AW: PCGH-Leistungsindex: Warum High-End als Maßstab? Der Leserbrief der Woche*



Stueppi schrieb:


> Ich wusste gar nicht das der Leistungsindex als kaufberatung gemeint ist.
> Hat sich den mal jemand genau angeschaut? Neben der overall Leistung in prozent wird der auch in Spiele- und Anwendungsleistung aufgebröselt.
> Wieso muss man seine Kaufentscheidung von der Prozentzahl vom Index abhängig machen? Muss da etwa jemand das beste vom besten haben und ärgert sich weil er es nicht bezahlen kann?



Also ich finde, dass man sich mit Anschaffungswunsch mit Hilfe jenes Index' und eines Preisvergleichs sehr effektiv das beste aktuelle Preisleistungsverhältnis für die individuellen Ansprüche raussuchen kann.
Ich sehe, wo sich meine aktuelle Hardware einreiht, kenne meine Limits und such dann innerhalb dieser die beste Leistung für mein Geld. Das "aufbröseln ist dabei sehr hilfreich, die individuellen Ansprüche hareauszufiltern.

Beispiel: 
Aktuelle CPU: i5 4670k
Aufgabenschwerpunkt: Gaming 
Budget (nur CPU): 350€
Gewünschte Leistungssteigerung min. : 25%

Leistungsindex (Schwerpunkt Gaming) für 4670k: (sagen wir mal) 65%

Also schauen wir nach CPUs mit mindestens 80% im Gaming Score für maximal 350€ und schon haben wir den Gewinner ermittelt.
Kann keine passende CPU gefunden werden, bleiben drei Optionen:
1. geringere Mehrleistung in Kauf nehmen.
2. höheren Preis in Kauf nehmen
3. warten (in der Regel fallen die Preise nach und nach, oder man kann das Budget aufstocken)

Jetzt stellt sich mir nur noch die Frage, was denn so anstößiges an diesem System sein soll?! Verstehe dein Problem damit ehrlich gesagt nicht.


----------



## Th3D3str0y3r (16. Juli 2017)

*AW: PCGH-Leistungsindex: Warum High-End als Maßstab? Der Leserbrief der Woche*



sohc schrieb:


> Mich interessiert keine Anwendungsleistung. Es wäre schön , wenn Hardware wieder aus Gamersicht (wie früher)untersucht würde,
> und dies im Leistungsindex auch so ersichtlich wäre.


Der Großteil der Test sind doch Spiele?
Außerdem sieht man in der Übersicht neben der Gesamtperformance auch nochmal extra die in Spielen...


----------



## Placebo (16. Juli 2017)

*AW: PCGH-Leistungsindex: Warum High-End als Maßstab? Der Leserbrief der Woche*



sohc schrieb:


> Grundsätzliche Frage zu diesem Thema. Wann haben die Redakteure von PC " GAMES " Hardware zum letzten mal auf Ihr Titelblatt geschaut ?
> Ich bin 55 Jahre alt und Gamer. Mich interessiert keine Anwendungsleistung. Es wäre schön , wenn Hardware wieder aus Gamersicht (wie früher)untersucht würde,
> und dies im Leistungsindex auch so ersichtlich wäre. Egal wie teuer .


Es gibt Menschen, die ihr Gameplay aufnehmen, schneiden und rendern oder direkt streamen.
Es gibt Menschen, die Spiele modden und ab und zu auch einmal ihr kreiertes Item in einem schönen Licht rendern lassen wollen, bevor die es der Community zur Verfügung stellen. Raytracing nimmt jeden Kern, das es bekommen kann.
Es gibt Menschen, die sich selbst an der Spieleprogrammierung versuchen. Compilierung zieht je nach Sprache und Projektgröße ganz schön Leistung.
Es gibt Menschen, die gerne wüssten, ob ihr Spielerechner auch für andere Dinge (als zocken) geeignet ist.
Sollen die alle ignoriert werden?


----------



## sohc (16. Juli 2017)

*AW: PCGH-Leistungsindex: Warum High-End als Maßstab? Der Leserbrief der Woche*

Warum ist ein Ryzen7 1800X auf Platz 5 und ein i7 5775C Platz 8 ?
Sind 80,3 % mehr wie 95,6 % ?
PC GAMES HARDWARE !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Sorry , ich glaube ich muss mich nach einer anderen " GAMERZEITSCHRIFT " umsehen .


----------



## TheWitcher79 (16. Juli 2017)

*AW: PCGH-Leistungsindex: Warum High-End als Maßstab? Der Leserbrief der Woche*



sohc schrieb:


> Warum ist ein Ryzen7 1800X auf Platz 5 und ein i7 5775C Platz 8 ?
> Sind 80,3 % mehr wie 95,6 % ?
> PC GAMES HARDWARE !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> Sorry , ich glaube ich muss mich nach einer anderen " GAMERZEITSCHRIFT " umsehen .



Ja und mein I7 6700 non K ist nicht mal aufgeführt ? liegt er jetzt bei 50 oder 70 % ?

Wie soll mein Leben jetzt weitergehen  PCGH ?


----------



## TheBadFrag (16. Juli 2017)

*AW: PCGH-Leistungsindex: Warum High-End als Maßstab? Der Leserbrief der Woche*



> A) 400-Euro-Grafikkarte und 400-Euro-CPU machen 100 %.



Wie sinnfrei ist das denn. Wird die GPU billiger/teurer ist die Liste im Arsch. 
Und wo sollen sich dann Systeme mit 2x 800€ GPU einordnen? Bei 1000%?


----------



## Oberst Klink (16. Juli 2017)

*AW: PCGH-Leistungsindex: Warum High-End als Maßstab? Der Leserbrief der Woche*



sohc schrieb:


> Warum ist ein Ryzen7 1800X auf Platz 5 und ein i7 5775C Platz 8 ?
> Sind 80,3 % mehr wie 95,6 % ?
> PC GAMES HARDWARE !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> Sorry , ich glaube ich muss mich nach einer anderen " GAMERZEITSCHRIFT " umsehen .



Vermutlich weil der 1800X in der Gesamtperformance besser abschneidet als der i7 5775. 

BTT: Warum denn auch nicht? HighEnd-Hardware ist immer der Maßstab. Das ist überall so, egal ob bei den oft zitierten Autos oder auch bei Maschinen. Eine Mafell-Oberfräse ist eben das Maß der Dinge, da kann eine Bosch DIY nicht mithalten. Ein Porsche lässt in der Regel einen Trabbi an der Ampel stehen wie ne Salzsäule. So ist das nun mal. Wenn man bereit ist dafür zu bezahlen, findet man immer etwas, das noch schneller, noch besser ist. Und das ist eben der springende Punkt. Bin ich bereit für 10% mehr Performance 20, 30 oder 50 Prozent mehr zu bezahlen? Wie sehr will ich die schnellste Grafikkarte oder CPU? Kann ich es mit meinem Gewissen und meinem Geldbeutel vereinen, 1000€ für eine CPU zu bezahlen oder 200000€ für einen Porsche? Darum geht es doch. Es liegt nun mal in unserer Natur uns zu vergleichen, immer nach dem Besten zu streben. Und es wurmt uns schon ein wenig, wenn es uns nicht gelingt. Und genau das alles liest man zwischen den Zeilen in diesem Leserbrief. 
Bei den meisten siegt dann am Ende doch die Vernunft und sie kaufen einfach das, was am meisten bang for the buck verspricht, als was das beste Preis/Leistungs-Verhältnis aufweist. Ich könnte mir jetzt z.B. eine Oberfräse von Mafell kaufen und 1000€ investieren. Dann hätte ich ein absolutes Profigerät. Aber eigentlich würde mir auch eine von Bosch oder Makita reichen, welche nur 300, 400€ kostet und im Grunde das Gleiche kann. Und so ist es dann auch bei CPUs. Brauche ich denn einen 6950X oder tut es auch ein R7 1700? Das kommt ungefähr aufs Selbe raus.


----------



## sohc (16. Juli 2017)

*AW: PCGH-Leistungsindex: Warum High-End als Maßstab? Der Leserbrief der Woche*



Oberst Klink schrieb:


> Vermutlich weil der 1800X in der Gesamtperformance besser abschneidet als der i7 5775.
> 
> BTT: Warum denn auch nicht? HighEnd-Hardware ist immer der Maßstab. Das ist überall so, egal ob bei den oft zitierten Autos oder auch bei Maschinen. Eine Mafell-Oberfräse ist eben das Maß der Dinge, da kann eine Bosch DIY nicht mithalten. Ein Porsche lässt in der Regel einen Trabbi an der Ampel stehen wie ne Salzsäule. So ist das nun mal. Wenn man bereit ist dafür zu bezahlen, findet man immer etwas, das noch schneller, noch besser ist. Und das ist eben der springende Punkt. Bin ich bereit für 10% mehr Performance 20, 30 oder 50 Prozent mehr zu bezahlen? Wie sehr will ich die schnellste Grafikkarte oder CPU? Kann ich es mit meinem Gewissen und meinem Geldbeutel vereinen, 1000€ für eine CPU zu bezahlen oder 200000€ für einen Porsche? Darum geht es doch. Es liegt nun mal in unserer Natur uns zu vergleichen, immer nach dem Besten zu streben. Und es wurmt uns schon ein wenig, wenn es uns nicht gelingt. Und genau das alles liest man zwischen den Zeilen in diesem Leserbrief.
> Bei den meisten siegt dann am Ende doch die Vernunft und sie kaufen einfach das, was am meisten bang for the buck verspricht, als was das beste Preis/Leistungs-Verhältnis aufweist. Ich könnte mir jetzt z.B. eine Oberfräse von Mafell kaufen und 1000€ investieren. Dann hätte ich ein absolutes Profigerät. Aber eigentlich würde mir auch eine von Bosch oder Makita reichen, welche nur 300, 400€ kostet und im Grunde das Gleiche kann. Und so ist es dann auch bei CPUs. Brauche ich denn einen 6950X oder tut es auch ein R7 1700? Das kommt ungefähr aufs Selbe raus.



Ich verstehe Menschen nicht , die bei einer Gamer CPU von Gesamtperformance sprechen.
Ich verstehe Menschen nicht , die Frames opfern um ihr Gameplay aufnehmen, schneiden und rendern oder direkt streamen

"Es liegt nun mal in unserer Natur uns zu vergleichen, immer nach dem Besten zu streben. Und es wurmt uns schon ein wenig, wenn es uns nicht gelingt. Und genau das alles liest man zwischen den Zeilen in diesem Leserbrief"

Ich verstehe Menschen nicht , die einen 1800x als HighEnd-Hardware  nennen .


----------



## Oberst Klink (16. Juli 2017)

*AW: PCGH-Leistungsindex: Warum High-End als Maßstab? Der Leserbrief der Woche*



sohc schrieb:


> Ich verstehe Menschen nicht , die bei einer Gamer CPU von Gesamtperformance sprechen.
> Ich verstehe Menschen nicht , die Frames opfern um ihr Gameplay aufnehmen, schneiden und rendern oder direkt streamen



Du scheinst einiges nicht zu verstehen. Musst du aber auch gar nicht. Schau einfach im Leistungsindex nur auf die Spieleperformance und werde damit glücklich. Wenn du schon nicht über deinen Tellerrand hinausschauen kannst oder willst, versuch wenigstens nicht die Anforderungen und Bedürfnisse Anderer in Frage zu stellen.


----------



## sohc (16. Juli 2017)

*AW: PCGH-Leistungsindex: Warum High-End als Maßstab? Der Leserbrief der Woche*

Immer noch PCGH .
Wenn Ihre Anforderungen und Bedürfnisse mehr in Richtung Anwendungen gehen , würde ich andere Foren empfehlen .
Aber Sie haben Recht der fx8350 war damals in Crysis 3 auch Spitze .


----------



## Oberst Klink (16. Juli 2017)

*AW: PCGH-Leistungsindex: Warum High-End als Maßstab? Der Leserbrief der Woche*



sohc schrieb:


> Immer noch PCGH .
> Wenn Ihre Anforderungen und Bedürfnisse mehr in Richtung Anwendungen gehen , würde ich andere Foren empfehlen .
> Aber Sie haben Recht der fx8350 war damals in Crysis 3 auch Spitze .



Komisch, du bist hier quasi der Einzige den es stört dass auch die Performance in Anwendungen berücksichtigt wird und hast dich extra neu angemeldet um uns dies mitzuteilen. Ich glaube wenn jemand ein anderes Forum braucht, dann du.


----------



## sohc (16. Juli 2017)

*AW: PCGH-Leistungsindex: Warum High-End als Maßstab? Der Leserbrief der Woche*

Nur weil ich der Einzige bin der sich an den Ursprung dieser Zeitung erinnert , muß das nicht falsch sein.


----------



## Oberst Klink (16. Juli 2017)

*AW: PCGH-Leistungsindex: Warum High-End als Maßstab? Der Leserbrief der Woche*



sohc schrieb:


> Nur weil ich der Einzige bin der sich an den Ursprung dieser Zeitung erinnert , muß das nicht falsch sein.



Oder du lebst einfach noch in der Vergangenheit, was man schon an deiner Ausdrucksweise sieht. "Zeitung". Ist nicht böse gemeint, aber vielleicht hinkst du der Zeit etwas hinterher. Ich finde auch nicht alles toll was PCGH macht, aber dass bei einer CPU eben auch die Performance in Anwendungen in die Wertung einfließt, ist schon okay so und auch richtig. Und wie gesagt, wenn dich das nicht interessiert, kannst du es ja auch einfach ausblenden.


----------



## TheWitcher79 (16. Juli 2017)

*AW: PCGH-Leistungsindex: Warum High-End als Maßstab? Der Leserbrief der Woche*



Oberst Klink schrieb:


> Komisch, du bist hier quasi der Einzige den es stört dass auch die Performance in Anwendungen berücksichtigt wird und hast dich extra neu angemeldet um uns dies mitzuteilen. Ich glaube wenn jemand ein anderes Forum braucht, dann du.



Naja ich denke mal um "Stunk" zu machen.

Im Grunde liegt er ja gar nicht so falsch. Im Leistungsindex für SPIELE rangiert der RyZen 1800X auf dem 8 Platz.  Und die Adaption auf pc-GAMES-hardware liegt schon nahe.


----------



## TheWitcher79 (16. Juli 2017)

*AW: PCGH-Leistungsindex: Warum High-End als Maßstab? Der Leserbrief der Woche*

@ PCGH ist es nicht etwas übersichtlicher die Balken in den Diagrammen eurer Leistungsmessungen nach der Länge nach zu sortieren ?


----------



## Cleriker (16. Juli 2017)

*AW: PCGH-Leistungsindex: Warum High-End als Maßstab? Der Leserbrief der Woche*



sohc schrieb:


> Ich verstehe Menschen nicht , die Frames opfern um ihr Gameplay aufnehmen, schneiden und rendern oder direkt streamen
> 
> "Es liegt nun mal in unserer Natur uns zu vergleichen, immer nach dem Besten zu streben. Und es wurmt uns schon ein wenig, wenn es uns nicht gelingt. Und genau das alles liest man zwischen den Zeilen in diesem Leserbrief"
> 
> Ich verstehe Menschen nicht , die einen 1800x als HighEnd-Hardware  nennen .



Weil man mit einem 1800X eben nicht wie mit einem 7700K großartig Performance verliert wenn man sich nebenbei aufnimmt. Genau das macht diese CPU hier in diesem Beispiel zur besseren Gamer-CPU. Sie kann eben mehr.
Für mich war damals der FX die bessre CPU, weil er nicht wie der 2500K (der damals DER Spiele Prozessor war) eingebrochen ist, wenn ich neben dem Spiel noch etwas anderes gemacht habe. Für mich als Spieler also klar besser. Merkst du was? Das ist immer aus der Sicht des einzelnen Spielers zu betrachten. Deshalb hat PCGH sich entschieden einen Gesamtindex zu erstellen (an dieser Stelle Lob für die Mühe), damit jeder sich an dem orientieren kann, was er für wichtig erachtet.

Der 7700K ist beispielsweise eigentlich die schnellere CPU in Spielen. Aber wenn man versucht nebenher ein Lets-Play im Chrome browser zu schauen, wirds finster. Denn dieser hat serienmäßig die CPU als Lastesel aktiv und nutzt nicht die GPU als Beschleuniger. Schwupps, ist der 7700K in Spielen hinter dem Ryzen 7. Wie würdest du als Inbegriff eines Gamers, ach was sage ich... als DER GAMER das beurteilen/werten?


----------



## TheWitcher79 (16. Juli 2017)

*AW: PCGH-Leistungsindex: Warum High-End als Maßstab? Der Leserbrief der Woche*



Cleriker schrieb:


> Weil man mit einem 1800X eben nicht wie mit einem 7700K großartig Performance verliert wenn man sich nebenbei aufnimmt. Genau das macht diese CPU hier in diesem Beispiel zur besseren Gamer-CPU. Sie kann eben mehr.
> Für mich war damals der FX die bessre CPU, weil er nicht wie der 2500K (der damals DER Spiele Prozessor war) eingebrochen ist, wenn ich neben dem Spiel noch etwas anderes gemacht habe. Für mich als Spieler also klar besser. Merkst du was? Das ist immer aus der Sicht des einzelnen Spielers zu betrachten. Deshalb hat PCGH sich entschieden einen Gesamtindex zu erstellen (an dieser Stelle Lob für die Mühe), damit jeder sich an dem orientieren kann, was er für wichtig erachtet.
> 
> Der 7700K ist beispielsweise eigentlich die schnellere CPU in Spielen. Aber wenn man versucht nebenher ein Lets-Play im Chrome browser zu schauen, wirds finster. Denn dieser hat serienmäßig die CPU als Lastesel aktiv und nutzt nicht die GPU als Beschleuniger. Schwupps, ist der 7700K in Spielen hinter dem Ryzen 7. Wie würdest du als Inbegriff eines Gamers, ach was sage ich... als DER GAMER das beurteilen/werten?



Genau dieses Szenario sollte man mal provozieren und testen. Denn als ehemaliger FX Eigentümer würde mich das schon interessieren.  Auch im Hinblick dessen, dass ich in G3 in Myrtana bestimmt nicht daran dachte Let`s Plays nebenher zu verfolgen.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (16. Juli 2017)

*AW: PCGH-Leistungsindex: Warum High-End als Maßstab? Der Leserbrief der Woche*



PCGH-Redaktion schrieb:


> Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *PCGH-Leistungsindex: Warum High-End als Maßstab? Der Leserbrief der Woche*


Ich verstehe das Problem überhaupt nicht, die Tabelle kann doch beides.
Relativ ein beliebiges Produkt auf 100% darstellen (z.B. das eigene),
oder eine absolute Reihenfolge. Das ist transparent und logisch.

Ich nutze es gerne und oft, um Beratungen zu unterstützen. Und man 
kann jeden Fragenden sehr gut zeigen, wo sein Produkt, sei es CPU oder
GPU im Vergleich liegt.


----------



## Th3D3str0y3r (16. Juli 2017)

*AW: PCGH-Leistungsindex: Warum High-End als Maßstab? Der Leserbrief der Woche*



TheWitcher79 schrieb:


> Genau dieses Szenario sollte man mal provozieren und testen. Denn als ehemaliger FX Eigentümer würde mich das schon interessieren.  Auch im Hinblick dessen, dass ich in G3 in Myrtana bestimmt nicht daran dachte Let`s Plays nebenher zu verfolgen.


Let's Plays neben G3 zu gucken sollte kein Problem sein... Multicoresupport wurde ja eh rausgepatcht


----------



## Cleriker (16. Juli 2017)

*AW: PCGH-Leistungsindex: Warum High-End als Maßstab? Der Leserbrief der Woche*



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Ich verstehe das Problem überhaupt nicht, die Tabelle kann doch beides.
> Relativ ein beliebiges Produkt auf 100% darstellen (z.B. das eigene),
> oder eine absolute Reihenfolge. Das ist transparent und logisch.
> 
> ...


Das kann die Tabelle im Heft? Wie denn das? Das ginge nur, wenn der Käufer Spaß an Mathe hat.


TheWitcher79 schrieb:


> Genau dieses Szenario sollte man mal provozieren und testen. Denn als ehemaliger FX Eigentümer würde mich das schon interessieren.  Auch im Hinblick dessen, dass ich in G3 in Myrtana bestimmt nicht daran dachte Let`s Plays nebenher zu verfolgen.





Th3D3str0y3r schrieb:


> Let's Plays neben G3 zu gucken sollte kein Problem sein... Multicoresupport wurde ja eh rausgepatcht


Na gut, es ging dabei eher um Rune, CoD, BF, UT, CuC, AoE, EE, Anno und Starcraft. Auch waren es keine lets plays, sondern Pornos. Ne LAN halt. 
Ich hab mit dem FX dann schön den Server gemacht und die Datenverwaltung.

Gesendet von meinem HTC 10 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Cosmas (16. Juli 2017)

*AW: PCGH-Leistungsindex: Warum High-End als Maßstab? Der Leserbrief der Woche*

Der Aufbau des *-Leistungs- *Index ist vollkommen logisch, das beste (und meist eben auch teuerste) ganz oben, wo es eben hingehört und sich seinen Platz, durch diverse Tests und deren Kombination zur Vereinheitlichung des Ergebnisses, auch verdient hat.

Wer wissen will, wo seine Hardware steht, sieht es auf einen Blick und wer seine Hardware oder die, welche er sich anschaffen will, mal eben mitm Mouseover (Website Besuch vorausgesetzt) auf 100% setzt, sieht eben auch sehr gut, was die Hardware darüber oder darunter eben mehr oder weniger leistet und kann dann genau abschätzen wo er sich bewegt.

Offline Heft-Index Nutzer müssen dann ggf mal nen Taschenrechner zu Hilfe nehmen, obwohl die Grafik ebenfalls genug Hinweise liefert, wo man in etwa verortet ist.

Dieser Wunsch nach Sonderbehandlung und dem Umlegen der Wertungsgewichtung auf "Durchschnitts Hardware" ist reiner Humbug und im Unterton, der sich deutlich durch den ganzen Brief zieht, eher von Neid, Missgunst und knapp bemessenem Budget begünstigt und ignoriert alle bereits gegebenen Möglichkeiten, die mühsam und ausführlich erstellten Übersichten und Tools entsprechend zu nutzen.

Ausserdem is das hier nunmal eher für Hardware affine Spieler und Enthusiasten gemacht und nicht für die STEAM-Survey...bei deren Ergebnissen es mich immer gruselt, wenn ich sehe, was da die meisten verbaut haben und damit spielen...^^


----------



## FortuneHunter (17. Juli 2017)

*AW: PCGH-Leistungsindex: Warum High-End als Maßstab? Der Leserbrief der Woche*

Bei kleinen wird es komisch. An 2 Tagen in Folge melden sich hier User an, die meinen die Redaktion wieder "einnorden" zu müssen und ansonsten nichts zum Forum beitragen. Bei einem von beiden läuft nicht mal der Beitragscounter mit. Mysteriös


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (17. Juli 2017)

*AW: PCGH-Leistungsindex: Warum High-End als Maßstab? Der Leserbrief der Woche*



Cleriker schrieb:


> Das kann die Tabelle im Heft?


Nein, aber die gut zu findende Onlinevariante
CPU-Tests 2017: Benchmark-Bestenliste - Leistungsindex fur Prozessoren [Juni]
Grafikkarten-Rangliste 2017: 33 Radeon- und Geforce-GPUs im Benchmarkvergleich [Mai - jetzt mit Titan Xp und RX 580]


----------



## bastian123f (17. Juli 2017)

*AW: PCGH-Leistungsindex: Warum High-End als Maßstab? Der Leserbrief der Woche*

Beide Systeme zur Einordnung der Hardware haben Vor- und Nachteile. Allerdings finde ich das System mit dem High-End als Maßstab mit Abstand am Besten, aufgrund auch der Gründe, die Carsten genannt hat. Wenn man auf der Suche ist, sollte man sich ja überlegen, was man selber benötigt und nicht anhand eines "Vergleichsystems".


----------



## Noxxphox (17. Juli 2017)

*AW: PCGH-Leistungsindex: Warum High-End als Maßstab? Der Leserbrief der Woche*

Naja 100% sollten nunmal auch die besten dafür noch Sinvollen Prozessoren sein. Wers anderst will soll grad auf die Homepage gehen da kann man in den Balkendiagrammen immer einen prozessor auswählen welcher als 100% angenommen wird und das siehst du was schneller und langsamer ist.


----------



## trRuger (17. Juli 2017)

*AW: PCGH-Leistungsindex: Warum High-End als Maßstab? Der Leserbrief der Woche*

Ich kann überhaupt nicht nachvollziehen, wieso man die mittlere Oberklasse als Fixpunkt nehmen sollte?! 

Außerdem...
...einfach die Maus auf die gewünschte CPU oder Graka und voilà. 100%!

(Schon witzig, wenn man eine GTX 1050 = 100% setzt. --> Titan X = 460%)


----------



## slasher (17. Juli 2017)

*AW: PCGH-Leistungsindex: Warum High-End als Maßstab? Der Leserbrief der Woche*

Finde die extreme Hardware im Leistungsindex völlig in Ordnung, ob ich die mir jetzt leisten kann oder nicht (eher nicht).
Alleine um festzustellen, was an maximaler Hardware zur Verfügung steht, ist diese in der Liste Berechtigt zu stehen, auch um zu vergleichen wo ich meine Hardware finde und wie Leistungsfähig diese ist.
Das ich mir Hardware jenseits der 1000€ niemals kaufen würde, steht auf einem anderen Blatt.


----------



## restX3 (17. Juli 2017)

*AW: PCGH-Leistungsindex: Warum High-End als Maßstab? Der Leserbrief der Woche*

Halte ich für Quatsch.
PCGH macht das schon richtig so wie es ist.


----------



## kleinerEisbär (17. Juli 2017)

*AW: PCGH-Leistungsindex: Warum High-End als Maßstab? Der Leserbrief der Woche*

Finde die Kritik verständlich, aber nicht von Nöten. Jeder mit ein bisschen Grips sieht selbst wo er mit seinem Budget steht und wird sich vor Kauf sicher noch mehr als nur eine Rangliste anschauen.

Aber (Y), dass noch jemand sieht dass der 4790k geil is


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (17. Juli 2017)

*AW: PCGH-Leistungsindex: Warum High-End als Maßstab? Der Leserbrief der Woche*



1and1 schrieb:


> ... Jeder mit ein bisschen Grips sieht selbst wo er mit seinem Budget steht ..


Und genau da stoßen wir heute auf massive Grenze. Kinder lernen anders als früher, Kopfrechnen gibt es nicht mehr.
Mit meinen Nachhilfekindern gehe ich z.B. Einkaufen, dass sind dann Projekte wie "gesunde Ernährung" mit Kochen
hinterher aber auch kostenbewusstes Einkaufen. Dann steht man vor dem Regal und sieht zwei Preise. Z.B. Tomaten:
Produkt A: 100g für  1,99,-€ 
Produkt B: 1kg für 3,99,-€

100% der Kinder (na gut, Losgröße der statistischen Untersuchung ist 3 und damit nicht repräsentativ) sagen Produkt A,
auf Nachfrage, ob das Gewicht eine Rolle spielt, kommt nur, ohne Taschenrechner kann man doch nicht ausrechnen.
Und genau dann weiß ich, womit ich in den nächsten Mathestunden weiter mache. Glaubt irgendwer, dass diese 14-18
jährigen Kinder die Graphiken in der PCGH verstehen und bewerten können?


----------



## PCGH_Carsten (17. Juli 2017)

*AW: PCGH-Leistungsindex: Warum High-End als Maßstab? Der Leserbrief der Woche*



TheWitcher79 schrieb:


> @ PCGH ist es nicht etwas übersichtlicher die Balken in den Diagrammen eurer Leistungsmessungen nach der Länge nach zu sortieren ?



Wie ist das gemeint? Normalerweise sollte das der Fall sein.


----------



## PCGH_Carsten (17. Juli 2017)

*AW: PCGH-Leistungsindex: Warum High-End als Maßstab? Der Leserbrief der Woche*



Th3D3str0y3r schrieb:


> Ich wusste es doch, endlich gebt ihr es zu!



Seit es nun öffentlich ist, schlafe ich auch wieder viel besser. ;D


----------



## Cleriker (17. Juli 2017)

*AW: PCGH-Leistungsindex: Warum High-End als Maßstab? Der Leserbrief der Woche*



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Nein, aber die gut zu findende Onlinevariante
> CPU-Tests 2017: Benchmark-Bestenliste - Leistungsindex fur Prozessoren [Juni]
> Grafikkarten-Rangliste 2017: 33 Radeon- und Geforce-GPUs im Benchmarkvergleich [Mai - jetzt mit Titan Xp und RX 580]





Noxxphox schrieb:


> Naja 100% sollten nunmal auch die besten dafür noch Sinvollen Prozessoren sein. Wers anderst will soll grad auf die Homepage gehen da kann man in den Balkendiagrammen immer einen prozessor auswählen welcher als 100% angenommen wird und das siehst du was schneller und langsamer ist.


Interessante Logik. Ihr seid zum gemeinsamen kochen mit Freunden verabredet und die haben den Reis den sie mitbringen wollten nicht dabei. Darauf dann eure Reaktion: kein Ding, in China liegt ja welcher.
Euch fällt auf worauf ich hinaus will? Der Verfasser des Leserbriefes bezieht sich klar auf die print.
Was also soll so eine Antwort?

Gesendet von meinem HTC 10 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (17. Juli 2017)

*AW: PCGH-Leistungsindex: Warum High-End als Maßstab? Der Leserbrief der Woche*



Cleriker schrieb:


> Der Verfasser des Leserbriefes bezieht sich klar auf die print.
> Was also soll so eine Antwort?


Es ist die Lösung für den Fragenden, der vermutlich einen Rechner und Web-Anschluss hat.
Wen jemand kochen will und den Reis nicht im Kühlschrank findet, ist es doch auch in Ordnung,
auf die Speisekammer zu verweisen, oder?


----------



## Cleriker (17. Juli 2017)

*AW: PCGH-Leistungsindex: Warum High-End als Maßstab? Der Leserbrief der Woche*

Ja super. Dann können also die Kinder denen du rechnen beizubringen versuchst einfach antworten dass ihnen egal ist was es kostet und was drin ist. Die Eltern haben ja eine volle Kreditkarte und jeder hat ein Handy mit Rechner.

Der Käufer der Zeitschrift nimmt diese vielleicht mit in den Urlaub nach Ruanda, ohne Smartphone, Tablet, sonst was. Da komnst du daher und verweist aufs Internet. Spannend.

Gesendet von meinem HTC 10 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (17. Juli 2017)

*AW: PCGH-Leistungsindex: Warum High-End als Maßstab? Der Leserbrief der Woche*



PCGH_Carsten schrieb:


> ...Gekauft sind wir ja sowieso...





Th3D3str0y3r schrieb:


> Ich wusste es doch, endlich gebt ihr es zu!


Du hast aus dem Zusammenhang zitiert. Ich habe es genau bemerkt. Es war eine indirekte Rede, keine Bestätigung!
Das ist, Th3D3str0y3r, ganz böse Manipulation der unbestechlichen Redaktion. 

Ich z.B. habe schon alles versucht, Pizza, testen helfen am Wochenende. Aber nichts hilft, gar nicht passiert. 
Nicht  einmal einen einfachen Testbericht kann man beschönigen  lassen. Das ist eine absolute Sau-Redaktion! 
Wie soll man da ordentliches product placement betreiben?

- Achtung: Ironie -


----------



## Cleriker (17. Juli 2017)

*AW: PCGH-Leistungsindex: Warum High-End als Maßstab? Der Leserbrief der Woche*

Hahaha, die beste Antwort hier. Klasse. 

Gesendet von meinem HTC 10 mit Tapatalk


----------



## GEChun (17. Juli 2017)

*AW: PCGH-Leistungsindex: Warum High-End als Maßstab? Der Leserbrief der Woche*

Ich wäre ganz schön enttäuscht wenn die besten und teuersten nicht mehr in der Liste stehen.
Gerade für OC´ler ist es doch auch interessant wie die OC CPU´s im Vergleich teuren abschneiden.

Also in der Vergangenheit hab ich das schon öfter mal zum groben Vergleich für mich herangezogen.


----------



## AMG38 (17. Juli 2017)

*AW: PCGH-Leistungsindex: Warum High-End als Maßstab? Der Leserbrief der Woche*

Pcgh ihr seid so oldschool. Warum integriert ihr denn nicht eine "Fingerover" Funktion in die Print analog zum Mouseover in der Web-Ansicht? Ich dachte immer ihr seid voll die High-Endler!!11elf


----------



## user42 (17. Juli 2017)

*AW: PCGH-Leistungsindex: Warum High-End als Maßstab? Der Leserbrief der Woche*

Die Argumentation der Redaktion ist auf 100% Vernunft-Level.


----------



## Lichterflug (17. Juli 2017)

*AW: PCGH-Leistungsindex: Warum High-End als Maßstab? Der Leserbrief der Woche*

Würde man nicht vom Maximum ausgehen, definiert sich jeder seine Realität selbst zusammen. Sehen wir täglich bei Bild und Co.


----------



## Threshold (17. Juli 2017)

*AW: PCGH-Leistungsindex: Warum High-End als Maßstab? Der Leserbrief der Woche*



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Ich z.B. habe schon alles versucht, Pizza, testen helfen am Wochenende. Aber nichts hilft, gar nicht passiert.
> Nicht  einmal einen einfachen Testbericht kann man beschönigen  lassen. Das ist eine absolute Sau-Redaktion!
> Wie soll man da ordentliches product placement betreiben?



Einfach ein paar Shirts von Computer Bild verteilen.


----------



## Borkenpopel1 (17. Juli 2017)

*AW: PCGH-Leistungsindex: Warum High-End als Maßstab? Der Leserbrief der Woche*



Cleriker schrieb:


> Der Käufer der Zeitschrift nimmt diese vielleicht mit in den Urlaub nach Ruanda, ohne Smartphone, Tablet, sonst was. Da komnst du daher und verweist aufs Internet. Spannend.
> 
> Gesendet von meinem HTC 10 mit Tapatalk



Und danach gehts zum Sight-Seeing nach Mogadischu? Anscheinend ist die PCGH Community mittlerweile ein ziemlich harter Haufen! Habe gehört die Redaktion geht manchmal nach Mekka und beleidigt alle Muslime die dort sind per Lautsprecher, nur um endlich mal genug Gegner auf einmal zu haben, für ne zünftige PCGH-Redaktions-Prügelei (ich betone hier AUSDRÜCKLICH, dass dies nicht Rassistisch gemeint ist!)^^


----------



## Thorbald35 (17. Juli 2017)

*AW: PCGH-Leistungsindex: Warum High-End als Maßstab? Der Leserbrief der Woche*

Ich habe den Eindruck, es wird eine Art  it-runs-Crysis-with-60-FPS-Line gewünscht, welche rot, von oben nach unten, alle Balken durchkreuzt (oder eben nicht, wenns net langt)...


Ne, der Leistungsindex ist, gemessen an seiner Größe, maximal Aussagekräftig. Sollten dennoch Fragen entstehen, gibt es ja nen Forum...


----------



## TheBadFrag (17. Juli 2017)

*AW: PCGH-Leistungsindex: Warum High-End als Maßstab? Der Leserbrief der Woche*

Ich verstehe auch nicht wirklich warum es einen so umfangreichen Leistungsindex gibt...  Einfach das Beste kaufen und gut ists.  So ne Liste mit nur 10 Einträgen von den jeweils besten würde doch ausreichen.

Das hier ist doch PCGH extreme und nicht PCGH casual.


----------



## Threshold (17. Juli 2017)

*AW: PCGH-Leistungsindex: Warum High-End als Maßstab? Der Leserbrief der Woche*



TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Ich verstehe auch nicht wirklich warum es einen so umfangreichen Leistungsindex gibt...  Einfach das Beste kaufen und gut ists.  So ne Liste mit nur 10 Einträgen von den jeweils besten würde doch ausreichen.



Stimmt. 
Wer keine 5 Riesen für den PC ausgeben kann, soll doch bei Computer Bild schauen, welcher Aldi Rechner gerade on Top ist.


----------



## PCGH_Torsten (18. Juli 2017)

*AW: PCGH-Leistungsindex: Warum High-End als Maßstab? Der Leserbrief der Woche*



Th3D3str0y3r schrieb:


> Den Sinn davon verstehe ich noch immer nicht... PCGH hat ja mittlerweile auch solche Benchmarks, aber da sieht man ja genau das, was ich und andere hier schon seit Ewigkeiten kritisieren - im GPU Limit ist sowieso alles gleichschnell.
> 
> 
> Ziemlich blöde Idee, es gibt genug die keine 400€ CPU haben. Grafikkarte schon eher, aber das dürfte auch nicht die Mehrheit sein.



Das viel größere Problem:
Was eine "400 Euro Grafikkarte ist" kann sich jeden Tag ändern. Das "Schnellste bislang getestete Produkt" ändert sich dagegen meist nur 1-2 mal im Jahr und ist somit als verständliche Basis geeignet.




alalcoolj schrieb:


> Wenn PCGH dem Vorschlag folgen würde, würde kaum jemand mehr den Drang verspüren aufzurüsten und die Redaktion wäre bald arbeitslos.



Im Gegenteil: Im aktuellen Heft haben wir den i7-6950X als 100 Prozent (i9-7900X-Test wurde zu spät fertig um berücksichtigt zu werden), so dass beispielsweise der FX-8370 bei 50 Prozent landet. Ein FX-Besitzer würde durch eine Aufrüstung also nur 50 Prozentpunkte zulegen. Wenn wir dagegen den FX als Basis nehmen, dann stünde der i7 bei 200 Prozent und ein Aufrüste würde also satte 100 Prozentpunkte zulegen! Wenn da kein Grund für mehr Aufrüstung ist?

(Ja, diese Rechnung weißt einen Fehler auf. Aber wer das erkennt, der sollte auch mit dem aktuellen Index klarkommen )




interessierterUser schrieb:


> Du hast aus dem Zusammenhang zitiert. Ich habe es genau bemerkt. Es war eine indirekte Rede, keine Bestätigung!
> Das ist, Th3D3str0y3r, ganz böse Manipulation der unbestechlichen Redaktion.
> 
> Ich z.B. habe schon alles versucht, Pizza, testen helfen am Wochenende. Aber nichts hilft, gar nicht passiert.
> ...



Hey: Wir haben die Pizza seinerzeit sauber auf Facebook dokumentiert. Wenn das nicht die gewünschte Form von Product Placement war, benötigen wir genauere Angaben.
Und weitere "Testmuster" für neue Fotos 




AMG38 schrieb:


> Pcgh ihr seid so oldschool. Warum integriert ihr denn nicht eine "Fingerover" Funktion in die Print analog zum Mouseover in der Web-Ansicht? Ich dachte immer ihr seid voll die High-Endler!!11elf



Wir könnten einen Cutter beilegen, mit dem man die Index-Einträge nach dem gewünschten Kriterium neu sortieren kann. Aber wer weiß was das für die USK-Einstufung bedeutet?


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (18. Juli 2017)

*AW: PCGH-Leistungsindex: Warum High-End als Maßstab? Der Leserbrief der Woche*



PCGH_Torsten schrieb:


> Wir könnten einen Cutter beilegen, mit dem man die Index-Einträge nach dem gewünschten Kriterium neu sortieren kann. Aber wer weiß was das für die USK-Einstufung bedeutet?


Jetzt mal ganz im Ernst ein Lösungsvorschlag. Es gibt changierende Farben,
die Blickwinkelabhängig andere Farben darstellen. Jetzt müßte man klären,
ob man z.B. mit fünf Drucken übereinander je nach Blickwinkel  auf der
selben Seite unterschiedliche Skalierungen darstellen kann.


----------



## Cleriker (18. Juli 2017)

*AW: PCGH-Leistungsindex: Warum High-End als Maßstab? Der Leserbrief der Woche*

Das ist nicht nur teuer, das sorgt sicher für noch mehr Verwirrung. In welchem Blickwinkel soll man darauf schauen? Was wenn die Zeitschrift auf den Knien liegt und Bögen darstellt? Hiiiiilfeeee!

Gesendet von meinem HTC 10 mit Tapatalk


----------



## PCGH_Torsten (18. Juli 2017)

*AW: PCGH-Leistungsindex: Warum High-End als Maßstab? Der Leserbrief der Woche*

Ich glaube mit derartigen Farben ist das gewünschte Ziel auch nicht zu erreichen. Für den CPU-Index bräuchten wir 40 verschiedene Darstellungen aus 40 verschiedenen Blickwinkeln. Also 40 Farbmischungen, die jede bei einem anderen Winkel von "grau" auf "weiß" umschlägt.


----------



## Th3D3str0y3r (18. Juli 2017)

*AW: PCGH-Leistungsindex: Warum High-End als Maßstab? Der Leserbrief der Woche*



PCGH_Torsten schrieb:


> Ich glaube mit derartigen Farben ist das gewünschte Ziel auch nicht zu erreichen. Für den CPU-Index bräuchten wir 40 verschiedene Darstellungen aus 40 verschiedenen Blickwinkeln. Also 40 Farbmischungen, die jede bei einem anderen Winkel von "grau" auf "weiß" umschlägt.



Könnt ja monatlich ein extra Heft gefüllt mit Leistungindizes machen 
Und als Service vielleicht noch eine kleine Anleitung zum Dreisatz dazulegen


----------



## Cleriker (18. Juli 2017)

*AW: PCGH-Leistungsindex: Warum High-End als Maßstab? Der Leserbrief der Woche*

Das ganze natürlich umsonst, versteht sich von selbst.


----------



## PCGH_Torsten (18. Juli 2017)

*AW: PCGH-Leistungsindex: Warum High-End als Maßstab? Der Leserbrief der Woche*

Werbefinanziert. Die Anzeigenabteilung kann ja jedem Hersteller ohne zu Lügen garantieren, dass sein Produkt mindestens einmal "100 Prozent" erhält


----------



## Threshold (18. Juli 2017)

*AW: PCGH-Leistungsindex: Warum High-End als Maßstab? Der Leserbrief der Woche*



PCGH_Torsten schrieb:


> Werbefinanziert. Die Anzeigenabteilung kann ja jedem Hersteller ohne zu Lügen garantieren, dass sein Produkt mindestens einmal "100 Prozent" erhält



Ich würde das als Abo machen.
Wer am meisten bezahlt, kriegt seinen Prozessor ganz nach oben in der Liste.


----------



## Cleriker (19. Juli 2017)

*AW: PCGH-Leistungsindex: Warum High-End als Maßstab? Der Leserbrief der Woche*

So macht man Geld! Dann packt ihr einfach ein Video auf die DVD wo ihr einmal mit dem Cursor quer über den Index zieht und so innerhalb von zwei Sekunden jeder einmal die 100% gesehen hat. Fertig.


----------



## GEChun (19. Juli 2017)

*AW: PCGH-Leistungsindex: Warum High-End als Maßstab? Der Leserbrief der Woche*



Cleriker schrieb:


> So macht man Geld! Dann packt ihr einfach ein Video auf die DVD wo ihr einmal mit dem Cursor quer über den Index zieht und so innerhalb von zwei Sekunden jeder einmal die 100% gesehen hat. Fertig.



Das Video hätte echt etwas, ich würde es gerne sehen!  

PCGH mal Seriös Unseriös! Lach*


----------



## Freakless08 (19. Juli 2017)

*AW: PCGH-Leistungsindex: Warum High-End als Maßstab? Der Leserbrief der Woche*

Versteh das Problem nicht so ganz.
Jeder sollte doch abwägen können, wie viel Geld er für welche Leistung ausgeben will. Ob der Prozessor oder Grafikkarte jetzt 80% oder 60% ist oder von 80% auf 60% rutscht macht doch den jeweiligen Prozessor oder Grafikkarte doch nicht schlechter.
Es kommt darauf an, ob man mit dem aktuellen Stand, der verbaut ist zu frieden ist. Wenn man Prozessor X und Grafikkarte Y hat, die im Leistungsindex 50%/60% hat, man aber mit der Performance zu frieden ist, warum dann aufrüsten? Nur für den Schwan*vergleich um sich auf ein paar Prozentpunkte einen zu hobeln?
Dann doch lieber etwas an der Grafik reduzieren (AA, Downsampling, Ultra Details).

Ich persönlich halte sowieso die Prozentwerte für Mumpitz. Da schaue ich lieber wieviel FPS die Hardware macht, anstatt mich an die Gesamt-Prozentpunkte "aufzug*ilen" oder diese als "abturner" zu nehmen. Hauptsache ich kann mit meinem aktuellen System vernünftig zocken.


----------



## Cleriker (20. Juli 2017)

*AW: PCGH-Leistungsindex: Warum High-End als Maßstab? Der Leserbrief der Woche*

Das ist zwar die richtige Einstellung. aber die teilt nicht jeder. Es gibt tatsächlich einige, die gern anderen Leuten sagen, dass ihre verbaute Hardware ganz oben in so einer Grafik steht, ganz egal wie gering der Unterschied eigentlich ist, oder ob sie diese Hardware überhaupt auskosten.


----------



## PCGH_Carsten (20. Juli 2017)

*AW: PCGH-Leistungsindex: Warum High-End als Maßstab? Der Leserbrief der Woche*

Reicht nicht auch ein animiertes GIF?


----------



## DarkWing13 (10. September 2017)

*AW: PCGH-Leistungsindex: Warum High-End als Maßstab? Der Leserbrief der Woche*

Für mich war schon immer der "PLV" Prozentwert in Verbindung zu meiner gerade vorhandener GPU, und der Preisobergrenze für eine neue GPU ausschlaggebend.

Der "Leistungsindex" spielt da eine geringere Rolle, bzw. sagt mir lediglich, ob ein Aufrüsten auf meine Wunsch-GPU sich lohnt.
Da man immer für die letzten 10% Mehrleistung (und nicht nur bei Grafikkarten), 50-100% Aufpreis zahlen muss, ist es schon O.K. so wie PCGH die Werte darstellt.

mfg


----------

